# Kindle fire connection problems



## jerrymartinez (Sep 29, 2012)

hello tech support need help trying to connect my kindle fire to my connectify hotspot hot spot is on but not connecting to kindle


----------



## jerrymartinez (Sep 29, 2012)

how long does it take to get answers


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It can take hours, days, weeks, or never. This is a forum where people post when and if they have time and advice. 

It would help to describe the problem in more detail. I've used Connectify before with mixed results. Why are you using it? What kind of Internet connection do you have? How is your computer connected? USB modem? Wireless networking? Wired?


----------

